# TriStar Hunter Magnum, Over / Under, 12 Gauge



## mhammock (Nov 1, 2016)

has anyone had any experience with the TriStar Hunter Magnum, Over / Under, 12 Gauge or with OU turkey hunting at all? I like the idea of having two setups.

http://www.tristararms.com/products/3-12-mag/overunder/


----------



## WFL (Nov 1, 2016)

We had a few come in.  They had POA/POI problems. The auto loaders have been good.


----------



## mhammock (Nov 1, 2016)

really? any details? I am very interested in finding a good OU for turkey hunting.


----------



## WFL (Nov 2, 2016)

The thing with O/U you almost need to spend some money to get a good one.  Now that said the Yildiz has been a good low end O/U it just needs a recoil pad change to slow  the recoil down.  The Browning has been a good one but it getting up in the $$$.


----------



## Toddmann (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's my set up. Rem SPR310 20ga. Both barrels POA=POI. Set up to shoot lead #6 bottom barrel and HTL top barrel. Gun was $325 used and $20 for paint and stencil. I hear pretty good things about the  Yildiz O/U.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a Savage Stevens 555 20 Ga. I shoot the old Remington Hevi Shot 7 1/2's in the bottom barrel, and tss #9 shot in the top barrel. The bottom barrel is spot on at 30 yards with the top barrel sighted in at 40 yards,and has a more open choke for close shots. The gun looks alot like the Yildiz O/U, and both are made in Turkey. I have a Tristar EX Hunter 16 Ga and the bottom barrel shoots 12" low at 30 yards with the top barrel sighted in at 40 yards.


----------



## hawglips (Nov 25, 2016)

I've got a Yildiz .410 and a CZ 28 ga O/U.  I shoot TSS out of them.  On both guns the top barrel shoots dead on, the bottom a little low. Since I use the top barrel for long shots and a tighter choke, and the bottom for close in shot with a more open choke, it isn't an issue.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2016)

I had one for duck hunting because I didn't want to drag my Citori out to the rice fields.  Shot a few turkey with it as well and never had a problem with it.


----------

